
Apple’s iOS passcode cracking defense can be bypassed using a USB accessory - LopRabbit
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/9/17550970/apple-ios-usb-restricted-mode-iphone-passcode-cracking-bypassed-usb-accessory
======
okket
Original source (also linked in the article)

[https://blog.elcomsoft.com/2018/07/this-9-device-can-
defeat-...](https://blog.elcomsoft.com/2018/07/this-9-device-can-defeat-ios-
usb-restricted-mode/)

